# Vidal Blanc



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anybody made a vidal blanc wine from vidal grapes? I am looking for a recipe on this.

Type of yeast strain
Acidity level
starting SG


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2010)

I have not made it starting with grapes but made it from fresh juice. It is one of my favorite wines. I have 6 gallons of it aging right now and 8 gallons of the late harvest vidal I am making ice wine with.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 13, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I have not made it starting with grapes but made it from fresh juice. It is one of my favorite wines. I have 6 gallons of it aging right now and 8 gallons of the late harvest vidal I am making ice wine with.



Dan,

What type of yeast strain did you use?
What was your acidity level?
What was your starting SG?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2010)

Starting sg was 1.082 and I used lalvin 1118 yeast. I do not know what the acid was anymore. I did not add anything extra either and no blends.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks

Any reason for choosing the Lavlin 1118? I have read a few articles that recommend the Red Star Cote Des Blanc or the Lavlin 71B 1122.

I also read that for the first 4-6 months stir the lees up in the wine about every 2-3 weeks. It is suppose to help contribute a rich, creamy texture to the wine, which would balance the naturally higher acidity.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2010)

Jon that was the yeast I had at the time. I got my juice at walkers. I did not stir my lees and racked off of them after a month. I just went with their instructions. For the late harvest vidal I used champagne yeast as it was at 44 brix when I started it.


----------

